# Carapils



## Spiesy (25/7/13)

I've done a little bit of reading on Carapils. I have some Weyermann Carapils, was hoping to use it to add body to ales instead of wheat...

Who uses it regularly, in what quantities and in what situations for what results?


----------



## djar007 (25/7/13)

I use it regularly for my higher gravity Ipa's. Mostly around the 4-5% mark. I have read that it is good for head retension and higher body without the sweetness of too much sugars. I personally am not experienced enough to know. But have had good results with adding it.


----------



## Bizier (25/7/13)

I reckon it is better for low gravity beers with less flavour.


----------



## Cube (25/7/13)

Great for low % beers as above. I used it extensively in low % beers of around 2.3%. It added good head retention, body and a hint of 'caramel' flavour. I found it did not store well cracked so buy fresh smaller amounts or crack it as you need it.

I was using up to 450 grms per brew bit usually 330grms.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/7/13)

I use it instead of wheat for head retention as wheat can give me a bit of reaction.


----------



## Spiesy (26/7/13)

Thanks guys. 



Cube said:


> Great for low % beers as above. I used it extensively in low % beers of around 2.3%. It added good head retention, body and a hint of 'caramel' flavour. I found it did not store well cracked so buy fresh smaller amounts or crack it as you need it.
> 
> I was using up to 450 grms per brew bit usually 330grms.


330-450g in what sized grain bill?


----------



## Lemon (26/7/13)

I believe that it is best used for head retention at about 5%.
It is the lightest, in colour, of the wyerman "cara" (crystal) range at about 3-5 EBC.

Lemon


----------



## mosto (26/7/13)

I've only done kits and extracts at this stage, but I'm a fan of it. I use it instead of wheat malt for head retention. Think I'll continue to use it in most of my brews when I move to AG.


----------



## Spiesy (26/7/13)

Lemon said:


> I believe that it is best used for head retention at about 5%.


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Bizier (26/7/13)

It is not really like other "caramel" malts. Rather than being glassy from roasted malt sugars, it is kind of starchy. I would like to know how it is made.


----------



## Cocko (26/7/13)

3 to 4% max.. IMO

Yes, it helps with head retention and lacing.... Never had it flavour too much.

Spiesy, if you are replacing wheat for the services of head and a little body, than you are spot on... IMO.

Report back.


----------



## tazman1967 (26/7/13)

If your a Kits n Bits brewer this adds the "grain" taste your usually found wanting in normal kit beers.. it's also only needs to be steeped, not mashed.
Adding this to all my kit beers gave me the push to go All Grain.
I agree with other posters.. it gives good head retention and body.


----------



## nathan_madness (26/7/13)

I use between 5-8% in most of my brews. Definitely aids head retention and in the higher percentages body.


----------



## Spiesy (27/7/13)

thanks lads


----------



## Spiesy (27/7/13)

Cocko said:


> 3 to 4% max.. IMO
> 
> Yes, it helps with head retention and lacing.... Never had it flavour too much.
> 
> ...


Will do, my man. Got an APA that's 7-days into fermentation that featured CaraPils instead of wheat.


----------



## Not For Horses (4/10/13)

Bizier said:


> It is not really like other "caramel" malts. Rather than being glassy from roasted malt sugars, it is kind of starchy. I would like to know how it is made.


You're quite right, it's not like the others.
Basically...

All crystal/cara malts start life in same manner.
Wet, green malt goes in to be heated at ~70-72c for about 2 hours. During this phase, the same conversion takes place as in mashing but it happens inside the husk.

From here the two processes diverge.

Cara/Crystal malts are now roasted at 180c for anywhere from 5 to >90 minutes. The sugars in the husk caramelise and the degree of caramelisation determines the colour and flavour of the final malt.

Carapils on the other hand is cured at about the same temp as your pils base malt, 75-85c, for 3-4 hours. No caramelisation occurs resulting in no caramel flavours, but providing dextrins that aid in head retention.


----------



## HBHB (4/10/13)

5%-7% in most beers will give you head retention you'll want a spoon to get it out of the glass when the yellow stuffs all gone.

Martin


----------



## stakka82 (4/10/13)

I know I'm gonna get torched for this...

I used to use it for almost every brew, then stopped. Have not noticed any difference whatsoever.

Get great retention on all beers without it. Never noticed it to add any flavour component either. 

Proper brewing techniques and appropriate mash temp should give you all the retention you need in 99% of cases.


----------



## mje1980 (4/10/13)

You're right. I don't use it and get great head . But, it's a simple addition and some people like to do it. Power to them.


----------



## brianman (4/10/13)

I used 18.5% 650gms, in a mid strenght ale, fills up the grain bill without being too fermentable, i think thats why. Seemed to work OG 1.030 SG 1.010 = 2.8% plus carbonation sugar 3.3%, which was my targets.


----------



## Not For Horses (5/10/13)

stakka82 said:


> I used to use it for almost every brew, then stopped. Have not noticed any difference whatsoever.
> Get great retention on all beers without it.


Do you do a 72 rest before mashout?


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/13)

I've used it in dry stouts to help get a creamy head. In my kits n bits days it really lifted Coopers Lager and Canadian kits (my base kits).


----------



## Adr_0 (5/10/13)

I've questioned this (using Carapils) recently too. I'm not sure if it's a carryover from the Seppo's putting it in kits - where it would work well - or it is unnecessary and the effects (body, head) can be achieved anyway with mash control.

I guess there is going to be a very light caramel from it, and Weyermann say up to 40% could be used (I guess 10% would be no problem).

I have never used it, and in fact took it out of a recipe I'm brewing tomorrow because I figure that with a protein rest, Munich and wheat already I should be sorted.

That doesn't really answer anyone's question though, does it?  I would say if you do AG and have good mash control, its only benefit would be a really light caramel if you want to 'flesh out' a light beer.


----------



## tcc (5/10/13)

personally i have tried putting a small amount in british ale where I think wheat would be inappropriate and I wanted to guarantee good head retention....it worked (but maybe I would have been Ok anyway, i didnt run a control batch)

edit, oh yeah, and i didnt want to use a lot of crystal


----------

